# This or That round Two



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Months ago I asked would you spend $20 on whisky / liquor or an ounce of silver if your preps are in order and this is an extra. The booze won hands down. I now have a new still I’m learning to use thanks. So on to round two. 

You have $20 to spend. You have your preps in order this is an extra, would you pick up a 1.75 L bottle of cheap whisky, good vodka or other liquor or a decent knife?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Whiskey......


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I can't buy a decent knife for 20 bucks, but I cannot remember the last time I had a drink.

I'd buy the best hooch I could get.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd go with the knife.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd have to get the vodka. Happen to love Screwdrivers.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if you're going to stock booze - get mid-shelf to top shelf brands >>>> REAL barter material to the crowd that will actually have something POSSIBLY worthwhile to barter for ...

if you are really prepped totally - whatever you'll be needing is going to be premium - something a truckload of $1 Store junk won't touch ....

if you're going to speculate on whether luxury goods will retain/recover their value - play in that market with the country club crowd - they won't be dealing that Rolex for rot gut vodka ...


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> if you're going to stock booze - get mid-shelf to top shelf brands >>>> REAL barter material to the crowd that will actually have something POSSIBLY worthwhile to barter for ...
> 
> if you are really prepped totally - whatever you'll be needing is going to be premium - something a truckload of $1 Store junk won't touch ....
> 
> if you're going to speculate on whether luxury goods will retain/recover their value - play in that market with the country club crowd - they won't be dealing that Rolex for rot gut vodka ...


Do you need a Rolex in SHTF/TEOTWAWKI situation? What are you going to trade to your Chicago hoodrats?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Got more then enough knives, I would go for as good a bottle of booze you can get at 20 bucks.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I Know I'm not playing nice... but if you have $20 to spend you're screwed anyway.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

At first people are not going to want rot gut whiskey, but as time progresses and supplies get harder to come by, I think there will be a market for bathtub Gin. 

I think knives will be easier to come by, maybe not the perfect pocket knife, but knives are generally readily available from any home, restaurant, hardware store, auto part store and I'm sure every lumber yard I go to these days sells knives as well, just to name a few places.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I spent 400$ on my orchard.

But a bit on alcohol.

Was it 20$?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I would not say no to a decent knife but booze is a commodity that has value in good times and bad.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> if you're going to stock booze - get mid-shelf to top shelf brands >>>> REAL barter material to the crowd that will actually have something POSSIBLY worthwhile to barter for ...
> 
> if you are really prepped totally - whatever you'll be needing is going to be premium - something a truckload of $1 Store junk won't touch ....
> 
> if you're going to speculate on whether luxury goods will retain/recover their value - play in that market with the country club crowd - they won't be dealing that Rolex for rot gut vodka ...


This is better than any at the bottom of the page. Smooth, clean, and ZERO hangovers
https://www.samsclub.com/sams/member-s-mark-1-75l-vodka-6x-distilled/prod14160149.ip


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yikes, I have more knives than I'll ever need! I like fine cutlery like I'm attracted to redheads. I just bought a new switchblade a week or two ago.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I'd go with the knife.


Me too. I don't much care for hard liquor. A nice bottle of red might be tempting...


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

You have to keep in mind, the right booze has multiple uses.

Not to put Annie' wine on the shelf, but unless your sauteing mushrooms or tossing a couple cornish game hens on the spit, the only other use for wine is, well, umm yea, getting sloshed :tango_face_wink:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

If it came to SHTF, any drinker not having, would drink any alcohol. With that said, an overwhelming number of alcoholics that I know, including myself, love vodka.

I just realized that this was post 10,000 for me....from the land of 10,000 lakes, and 5,000 ponds. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'd like to add one thing. If we really believe in TEOTWAWKI scenarios, there will be lots of mean, angry survivors. You shoot some of them, and their friends will zone in on the sound of gunfire.

Sure, I have nice 1911s and oodles of Wilson Rogers magazines, in fact, I just found one I didn't know I had. But if you find a potential enemy, and he has food and ammunition, kill him quietly. Any "end time scenario" will be like "Mad Max," but not "Home Improvement."

If I fire a shot it will be to set up an ambush. No heroes, just winners.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> This is better than any at the bottom of the page. Smooth, clean, and ZERO hangovers
> https://www.samsclub.com/sams/member-s-mark-1-75l-vodka-6x-distilled/prod14160149.ip


why spend that much on that kind of rotgut - Kroger sells the same crap for $3-4-5 less >>>> if not being purposely obtuse as usual - try to understand the pampered eletist mind >>> the richie rich are keeping their set standards to the very last - if you want to deal with them it'll an investment ...


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Get the Cheap Sheat at $6.0 per liter and 3 plus liter's will make waiting for something to happen a lot easier :violent::lol:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I would put the $20 to use as part of the money for a good knife.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

60 days after SHTF top shelf will be rubbing alcohol...buy a lot of cheap rock gut as well...Barter your best first. It will all be equal in trade as time goes on!


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

RedLion said:


> If it came to SHTF, any drinker not having, would drink any alcohol. With that said, an overwhelming number of alcoholics that I know, including myself, love vodka.
> 
> I just realized that this was post 10,000 for me....from the land of 10,000 lakes, and 5,000 ponds. :tango_face_smile:


Don't forget the 27.6 Million water filled Potholes come spring thaw!

https://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2018/02/28/pothole-problems/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SGT E said:


> Don't forget the 27.6 Million water filled Potholes come spring thaw!
> 
> https://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2018/02/28/pothole-problems/


Oh yeah, potholes galore starting this time of the year.


----------



## prsmith (Jun 2, 2015)

*Neither. . .*



stowlin said:


> You have $20 to spend. You have your preps in order this is an extra, would you pick up a 1.75 L bottle of cheap whisky, good vodka or other liquor or a decent knife?


If your preps are all set, you don't need another knife. Spend the $20 on supplies for your still so you can make gallons rather than buying a liter or two.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

prsmith said:


> If your preps are all set, you don't need another knife. Spend the $20 on supplies for your still so you can make gallons rather than buying a liter or two.


booze is made from food - where everyone thinks that all this unclaimed food is coming from is a mystery to me - that and all the required sugar - the yeast starter can be subbed in possibly but you need a little knowledge there ....


----------

